# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  Austrália cria a maior rede mundial de parques marinhos

## Pedro Ferrer

> A Austrália criou esta sexta-feira a maior rede mundial de parques marinhos, com mais do dobro da área da União Europeia.
>                           São 2,3 milhões de quilómetros, repartidos por diferentes áreas ao  largo da costa ao redor do país, incluindo uma vasto perímetro no Mar de  Corais, que circunda a Grande Barreira de Recifes.
> 
>     Nas áreas mais sensíveis agora classificadas, a exploração de petróleo e  de gás, bem como a pesca comercial, serão limitadas. O objectivo é  proteger a biodiversidade. Não queremos que as pessoas saibam o quão  magnífico são os nossos oceanos através de aquários ou assistindo ao À  Procura de Nemo, disse o ministro australiano do ambiente, Tony Burke.
> 
>     A decisão não foi bem recebida pela indústria pesqueira e também pelo  sector da pesca desportiva, que também será interdita nalgumas áreas.
> 
>     O Governo argumenta, no entanto, que as novas reservas marinhas irão  afectar apenas um por cento da pesca comercial e que a maioria dos usos  recreativos  como os mergulhos  será permitida.


in http://ecosfera.publico.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1572734

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá Pedro bom dia
que bela notícia, finalmente uma lição ao mundo de bom senso sobre a proteção da biodiversidade.
obrigado
um abraço

----------

